# Spit Roasting A Pig Photos



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This weekend my family (my Greek family) had a pig roast to celebrate my brother's new house. My Dad and I spit roasted a 45# pig which took us about 5.5 hours. Here is a step by step photo album for everyone to take a look at in the ChefTalk photo gallery (which is available to all members to upload their images ).

Pig Roast Pictures

Below is a picture of me and my Dad roasting the pig.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what a memorable way to celebrate a new home.....it'll be remembered for years to come.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Well Done!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is our 6th or 7th time doing this and what I have found is the most difficult part is regulating the fire. This time we used Real charcoal went with a much smaller pig (45#) and it was perfect. The big pigs in my opinion then to get tough and dry out the smaller pigs and lambs are just so tender and juicy when you roast them.

The potatoes underneath the pig were absolutely incredible!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Where's the lamb?  Sweet nice pictures. Pig roasts are great!  And a really cool way to do the potatoes too!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bravo, Nicko! I'll take a plateful of that crispy skin, please. :lips:

Our nextdoor neighbors were Greeks who roasted a whole lamb every year at Easter. Just smelling it was cruel and unusual punishment, because they always had a crowd and so didn't share most of the time. When we did get a taste, it was delicious and memorable.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The lamb is next. We wanted to do a lamb but my brother and sister-n-law had their hearts set on a pig.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you own that spit or did you rent/borrow it? Where can I get one?

Where can I buy a whole lamb (I am in the Chicago Area, Western Suburbs) and about how much do they run?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Abe,

I own the spit and just purchased it recently for this event. I am planning on using it every summer so it seemed like a good investment. Once I get home I will post the maker of the spit (it is a company on Lawernce avenue).

You can get the pig or lamb at Halstead Meat Market. Or you can order through Pasture2Plate.com


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Ef caristo poli!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Bravo Nicko 

Great reunion, I'm sure you had a great time


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm not saying this because Nicko's our fearless leader, but a picture of a pig on a spit is about the most delicious looking picture I've seen on cheftalk.  There are nice presentations and all, but a whole pig just speaks to me in a different way.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Wow Nicko, great picture and very neat memories to make with your fam!!! I woulda liked to be there or at least been a fly on the wall...or on the pig...or on the potatoes even!   

*drools*


----------



## mbearsky (Oct 27, 2007)

Where did you buy such a fine looking roaster? What did it cost and what spped does it rotate. Shure is mouth watering!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great pictures Nicko, you and your dad look like your having a wonderful time.

Two questions, what are the twig looking thingys in the cavity? grapevines?
And, were the potatoes inside the foil the whole time, then opened to be seasoned with the pig fat?

Must have been delicious, especially the belly :roll::roll:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Aww... Nicko's daddy.....

Nice petit cochon!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Cape,

The twiggy looking things are fresh oregano bunches. For the potatoes I quartered them and then put them in cold water and just brought it to a boil and then off the flame. After the pig had roasted for about 2 hours I put fresh foil down, the potatoes (10#), 3 lemons, 8 heads of garlic, and about 6 small onions. And of course all the juice from the pig.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There is a company in Chicago that makes them and it is actually one of the cheapest ones I could find (believe me I have been researching on the net for a year). This one with the shield, motor etc was about $370.00

XL Manufacturing
Chicago, IL
773-271-8900

Oddly enough they have no website.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Couple of good-looking Greek guys.

Pig looks good, too.

Nicko- where do you chef at? (Excuse the grammar). Think I might like to come for dinner.

Mike


----------



## bigboydan (Dec 11, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

These pics are great. I forwarded them to a friend of mine who is planning a pig roast for her wedding reception. She'll love 'em.

She's a real beauty Nicko!

I love her little cap on her ears.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

enough with the fancy terminology, CC.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I knew you would enjoy that Greg


----------



## bigbadbutcher (Feb 5, 2006)

Great looking pig! Ya got one of little sweet juicy ones! Those are by far the best kind. I've never seen anyone roast a lamb on a spit, I'm curious as to how it will turn out.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great pics Nicko!!!! How'd I miss that one. Looks like a great time!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So the big question is, if next Spring I offer to roast a pig for all ChefTalkers here in Chicago, would you come?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You'd better go on a national tour with your roaster. I'd sponser that!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Yes!* :bounce: What shall we bring?


----------



## eatdrinksleep (Oct 31, 2007)

whoa...nice piggy :bounce:


----------



## ken (Nov 18, 2007)

Can I buy your Spit Roasting pig on a spit details asap please


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You mean you wouldn't come to Chicago? :roll:


----------



## ken (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Nikko

Chicago is many many miles away from New Zealand, I think the visit would be too expensive. Do you not sell the plans or the product so that we could build our own pig on a spit. Your one is so impressive.

Cheers

Ken


----------



## djrobb (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Nicko, I am wondering if you would mind answering a couple of questions related to your pig rotisserie roasts. I will be doing one this coming weekend for the first time. I'll be doing a small pig, about 35 pounds.

Do you baste the pig at all during your roast. I thought I may have seen some oil or a mop in one of your photos.
What is the finished temperature of your roasts. I've seen anywhere from 145 to 195 measured from the hams. Mine will be a small pig.
Do you have a preferred method for carving your roast? Do you slice, pull, or let folks serve themselves.
Thanks so much.

Dave


----------

